# More beach pics!



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

Hope ya like them!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That looks like an amazing place to ride!!! :shock: 8)


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww great piccies...lucky you!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice! I wish we'd have something like that around!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

want some company for a year or two???? :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!
Makes me really envious when I sit here looking out at bush and rain.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, looks like a lot of fun! Do you mind telling us where abouts you ride on the beach???


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

<--- Super Jealous


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous. I wish I could do that.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I want to ride on the beach so bad no fair!!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

you are so lucky!!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

You are seriously like the luckiest person everr! SOO jealous! :shock:


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

lol thanks everyone!
Pintopony- im in ireland!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

:shock: I've always wanted to do that! Its gorgeous!!! :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sure looks like fun! No beach riding for me, just crossing rivers!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It would be cool to ride on the beach. I have to make due with a small lake. :roll: more of a pond really 








in this one, we are actually swimming, he wasn't touching bottom. this was the first time and i guess he liked it because he kept trying to go back to the deep end. :lol: 
















I know that I look kinda bad  but the lake is about 15 miles from Dad's house and we rode all the way. I was bareback and Dad was driving the team of horses tied in the background 








in this pic, i was loping beside the wagon while my step-mom took the picture








this is a picture from inside the wagon and did I mention that the gray horse is my 6 year old BLM Mustang?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

smrobs i LOVE the last pic!!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

thank you, I was lucky and that kind of stuff is what I grew up doing. Here are a couple more from the same day and almost same area thats my Dad in the Pix driving


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

yeh you are lucky, looks like heaps of fun!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I love riding on the beach, even though I have been once!








It's so fun! Lucky you! They look great! It looks like you had fun!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

popster said:


> lol thanks everyone!
> Pintopony- im in ireland!


Not only do you get to ride on the beach.. but you're in Ireland?!

:mrgreen: ok you win. I am SO jealous!!!

Someday I will ride on the beach.. but probably never in Ireland :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ah you're so lucky!!! i KNEW IT! i wasn't a hundred percent sure if that was a stang, but by the head and body shape, i just knew it. gorgeous horse!!!

how lucky you get to ride in the wagon down to the beach!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I do consider myself lucky but there have been plenty of hairy experiences. my dad trains teams and every now and then we would have a runaway. :shock: Those were very scary but fun at the same time.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

my thoughts exactly!!! luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I would die to take my horses to the beach:shock:


----------



## popster (Apr 30, 2008)

lol thanks for all teh responses! Yep im dead lucky- literally 2 minutes walk down teh road!


----------

